# QSW clutch crap



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

The Quantum has been running perfectly lately. Multiple trips up to the mountains every week and all.
Came out to it after not driving it for about a day and a half and the clutch pedal was on the floor. 
It seems really weird that it would do this while just sitting. It was working perfectly before, no slipping at all, normal range of engagement etc....
The fluid levels look normal.
Thinking probably slave cylinder, it's just weird that there were no symptoms at all until it went after just sitting for a day.
Thoughts?


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

If the pedal does not return, it can be a bad clutch master cylinder.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

HHmm, probably grab a slave and master from the junkyard then and throw them on.
Do you have any suggestions for this job? Special tools needed? I do have a bentley.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

Don't buy used clutch hydraulics, you will do the job twice. New parts are not that much money, so do it right.
Pressure bleeder to bleed the clutch hydraulics and while you are at it bleed the brakes too.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Ok, thanks. Removing them from the jy car would prolly not be worth the price difference anyway.
What do you think of the repair kits on this site: http://www.rockauto.com/catalo...82984

They also seem to have really cheap parts that say they are "wholesaler closeout" with a limited warranty.


_Modified by 4doorhoor at 9:47 PM 12-17-2009_


----------



## turbinepowered (Mar 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurowner* »_Don't buy used clutch hydraulics, you will do the job twice. New parts are not that much money, so do it right.
Pressure bleeder to bleed the clutch hydraulics and while you are at it bleed the brakes too.

Do you know where to get replacement pressure lines, too? I know some folks with leaky lines.


----------



## eurowner (Jan 26, 2002)

*FV-QR*

http://www.autohausaz.com has the Correct parts.
For the master to slave flex line, I have not found a replacement, though it's the Same part as the Audi 4000q and URQ so Someone has em.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (eurowner)*

Just got back from a four day snow shoe trip.
Anyways, would you recommend flushing the system first to see if that fixes it?
Doesn't it seem odd that it just went after sitting over night without showing any prior sign? I have had the slave go before, it got closer and closer to the floor for weeks before dying.
Is there anything else I should check before purchasing the parts? Money is tight and I want to make sure I replace the right thing.


----------



## 4doorhoor (Aug 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (4doorhoor)*

Alright, got it off the ground and looked over. I cannot get the bleeder valve open for lack of a 7mm wrench.








But there is a lot of what I can only assume is brake fluid all over and around the slave. Also the brake fluid in the reservoir is lower than it should be. Seems to me that the slave is the culprit.
Seems like it's going to be a bitch to get it out of there. I see in the bentley that there is a pin holding it in and a spring clip holding in the pin. I do not see the spring clip anywhere. Should this be visible? 
I hosed everything in penetrating oil.
How do I get this sucker out of there?


----------



## strictlyA2 (Jul 27, 2002)

the pin needs to punched out with a hammer and a drift ( a skinny one if I remember correctly) I couldn't get the pin out even with the trans on the ground when I did my clutch...


----------

